# Gaming hard drive?



## doj (Mar 14, 2006)

Looking for a gaming hard drive/drives. Was thinking of getting one for now and setting up raid system at a later date. Found these 2 hard drives as i need half tidy size too. What you think or do you know for better.
http://www.pricegrabber.co.uk/search_techspecs_full.php/masterid=18125180
http://www.microdirect.co.uk/(16407)400GB-Seagate-Barracuda-SATA-II-300-Hard.aspx
Think i would go down to 150Gb/120Gb. Seen a few very nice ones but they only 74GB and i can't afford the price of 2 of them. Dont want to spend more than £120
Thanks for you time >>> doj <<<


----------



## merlin73 (May 2, 2007)

howdy,

They are both the same. SATA 2 or 300

Segate is a great brand. They just bought out Maxtor. You woud do fine with those in Raid. I would partition them out a little though.

Although it says 300mbs you wont get that, But they are still faster than ATA 150 (well except of course the WD raptors)


----------



## doj (Mar 14, 2006)

I hate buying PC bits, Can never decide what i want. Found these 2 now, Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 750GB http://www.pricegrabber.co.uk/search_techspecs_full.php/masterid=19408709 very fast for it size but not as fast as the Raptor WD1500ADFD 150GB http://www.pricegrabber.co.uk/search_techspecs_full.php/masterid=16831442
Just it will have to come down to do i want that extra loading speed or Transfer Rate and Gb. When they say Sustained Transfer Rate and maximum Transfer Rate is that how fast it Transfer data from one place to another and how much per sec or does it mean a bit more. Thanks for your time << doj >>


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

If its a faster drive you want then the raptor is the fastest overall
Although it is 150mbps transfer rate it spins at 10000rpm


----------



## Quecomputing/guy (Jul 26, 2008)

doj,
raptor is a waste of money. the seagate 250gig 32mb cache drive is the way to go you can get a couple of those in the OEM flavor for around $150.00 us, the OEM's are only 3 year warranty instead of 5 year for the retail. In every reliable bench the 32mb cache drives beat the raptors hands down.


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Yep, some of the moderators just recently posted results like that. Get Seagate SATA2 32MB drive(s). Or if you really want to spend money, get SCSI drives like Cheetah, but I doubt that really is worth the money.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Go with one of the seagate 7200.11 drives with 32meg of cache. I just did a benchmark of that drive vs a 150gig raptor. It beat the raptor hands down. Here is the benchmark.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I will say the raptors are better made enterprise level drives and will most likely last quite a bit longer however at twice the price for <1/3 the storage, it is a no brainer; get the seagate.


----------



## WhiskeyJoe (Jul 15, 2008)

If you use fraps a lot you will want a drive with high memory bandwidth to preserve your fps while recording.


----------



## merlin73 (May 2, 2007)

> I will say the raptors are better made enterprise level drives and will most likely last quite a bit longer however at twice the price for <1/3 the storage, it is a no brainer; get the seagate.


I agree now that I have gotten some higher storage drives.. But on my HD tach my 4 raptors in Raid 0 out score them (just a little bit now)
As far as the cheetahs go.....Not worth the money just yet, plus the cards you need to run em are still very very pricey!


----------

